# I Went Over My BO Tool Bag This AM



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to move some stuff around in my work/BO truck this morning and while I did it I did a quick inventory. I have 2 old surplus duffle bags that hold my emergency/bad weather tools seperate from my work tools in the truck and after looking through them today I feel like something is missing but I can't pin it down as to what.

Here's what I have in the 2 bags..........

Shovel (2)

Sledge Hammer

Bolt Cutters

Strong Magnet: helps to pick up dropped metal objects, especially helpful in tall grass, forest, & in the dark.

Long-handled Axe

Hatchet/Camp-Axe

Work Gloves (2 Pair)

Pickaxe

Small diameter hose - For siphoning gas

Small Chainsaw

Machete

K-Bar Knife

Now let me add I have lots of hand tools for work as well as 2 mounted power inverters and a small air compressor unit a small floor jack and multi lug wrench and spare 5 gal gas can but it seems like I'm overlooking something but I don't know what??????????


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Chains or slings? They work well if you get stuck and need to pull yourself out. Jumper cables? Washer fluid? Don't know... Seems like a pretty complete list to me.


----------



## endurance (Nov 26, 2008)

What about mechanic's tools (sockets, box wrenches, or at least some vice grips and crescent wrenches)?

Otherwise, seems like a nice set of tools. Reminds me it's that time of the year to toss in my collapsable shovel.


----------



## AgentFlounder (Dec 12, 2008)

What kind of bad weather are you prepping for?


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

endurance said:


> What about mechanic's tools (sockets, box wrenches, or at least some vice grips and crescent wrenches)?
> 
> Otherwise, seems like a nice set of tools. Reminds me it's that time of the year to toss in my collapsable shovel.


I'm pretty much covered there. My BOV is also my work truck so all my regular hand tools are on board.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Chains or slings? They work well if you get stuck and need to pull yourself out. Jumper cables? Washer fluid? Don't know... Seems like a pretty complete list to me.


Chains are something I could use. The cables I have.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

AgentFlounder said:


> What kind of bad weather are you prepping for?


Snow and/or ice mostly. Other things can be even more common. This is a VERY rural area and it's common to come across a tree down in the road, a dead deer, washed out bridge or someone who didn't clear a curve completely and got themselves stuck. Most everyone carries some equipment but sometimes it's not enough.

After thinking about it more today I deceided to add a good lever hoist (Or "Come Along" as some people call them) and some good rope to the bags.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Rope, Duct tape, WD40. 
Yes I think of WD40 as a tool.
If it moves and shouldn't, Duct tape it.
If it doesn't move and it should use WD40.
AC


----------



## skip (Dec 13, 2008)

I carry a couple of good ratchet straps with me, and use them all the time to strap finds down. Also rope; I have 4 pieces of good quality rope ranging from 50 ft to 150ft. Use them for anything from tie-down to helping pull a tree that might want to fall the wrong direction.


----------



## O6nop (Dec 6, 2008)

Some sort of manual saw, in case your chain saw is inoperable, pruning saw, small bow saw or a wire saw.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

backlash said:


> If it moves and shouldn't, Duct tape it.
> If it doesn't move and it should use WD40.
> AC


This should be on a t-shirt 

2 things I can't work without.............


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

skip said:


> I carry a couple of good ratchet straps with me, and use them all the time to strap finds down. Also rope; I have 4 pieces of good quality rope ranging from 50 ft to 150ft. Use them for anything from tie-down to helping pull a tree that might want to fall the wrong direction.


Good idea. I'm going to look into a couple of these.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 27, 2008)

O6nop said:


> Some sort of manual saw, in case your chain saw is inoperable, pruning saw, small bow saw or a wire saw.


I've a couple of hacksaws but they are for pipe. Also a battery sawzall but a good small bow saw would be a good addition.


----------



## K9-Handler (Nov 7, 2008)

*stuff*

You have gas in your truck, but do you have 2-stroke oil and bar oil for the chainsaw?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

You didn't mention lights. A "stand alone" DC work light can be of help.

A chainsaw file or a flat file to sharpen your other tools?

How about waterless hand cleaner?

A ground sheet to lay on for repairs?

Shop rags?

Safety glasses?

Hi-vis safety vest?

Road flares and/or hi-vis "triangles"?


----------



## Bigmike7733 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think a good pry bar could come in handy


----------

